# how to break your back



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Find a tree and cut it down and then cut into 9 foot sections and the figure out how to get them to the road where your truck is parked


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Ha! That's one way to do it...


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I've already broken my back once, have the scars from surgery to prove it. I DO NOT want to go through that again.


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

I didn't break my back but injured it by doing that to my banana trees after cutting down and then to smaller sizes and carried off. It still bothers me but it did introduce me to canes which has become my favourite weapon and has gotten my out of more than one tight.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

You must be going to cut these into lumber???? What kind of tree is it???


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

It's red cedar and I am makeing a fort style fence in my front yard pole my be a little smaller for now on with a big one in between.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Here is another load I got not as big but will work great for what I am doing only 90 more to go I still have 3 that's 12inch across to drag out I need a mule and I don't mean the slingshot mule lol.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Looks like fun haha! Be worth it when you are finished though


----------

